# hydro/clone during flowering PICS!



## loolagigi (Aug 31, 2009)

well i wound up with three 6" tall females after 2 monthes of veg. pretty bad. i decided to clone the females, and leave some growth on them to reveg with clones. i only have one grow chamber so im stuck for now with this method.  lets see if i did it right.  i used 5.7 ph water to dip cubes in. i also added superthrive to water.  used powdered cloning hormone.  placed in a dome. the plants i took the cutting from are in the cab too, revegging for future clones if i like the strain.  went from 3 to 14.  im sure all 14 wont make it, but i hope to have at least 8 females.  time is no bother for me, so no need to tell me how many weeks it takes to reveg. and i allready read about people claiming that flowering clones go hermie.  whatever.  hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

what strain is that loolagigi? are those auto's? are you hand watering the 3 on the counter in the black buckets? what lights?

inquisitive little so, and so , are'nt i?

looks good bro, and oh, 6 of these would do well in the 16 gallon tote.:hubba: ...Irish...


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> what strain is that loolagigi? are those auto's? are you hand watering the 3 on the counter in the black buckets? what lights?
> 
> inquisitive little so, and so , are'nt i?
> 
> looks good bro, and oh, 6 of these would do well in the 16 gallon tote.:hubba: ...Irish...


i was given the strain from a friend i buy from.  he said kush, but who knows.   yes i am hand watering the 3 on the counter in black pots.  i cut them up into the clones you see.  they are all females.  i still have the 3 mothers with the clones revegging.  i used cfl's to veg the 3 you see there, then threw on the hps and have just kept the hps on.  they are 2 feet from the hps, no heat problems.  hope the clones can handle it.  i figure i gave 3 weeks or more intil i see roots on clones with the time gap included in revegging clones.  thanks mr inquisitive, lol, i had to look above to check spelling, lol


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

i veg my clones under cfl's. my hps would fry them. did you check out my new veg cab?:hubba:  ...Irish...


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 4, 2009)

irish my ppm is only 79 with the water i am dipping cubes in and folier feeding.  should i use 250 ppm only folier feed or both?


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Sep 5, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> well i wound up with three 6" tall females after 2 monthes of veg. pretty bad. i decided to clone the females, and leave some growth on them to reveg with clones. i only have one grow chamber so im stuck for now with this method. lets see if i did it right. i used 5.7 ph water to dip cubes in. i also added superthrive to water. used powdered cloning hormone. placed in a dome. the plants i took the cutting from are in the cab too, revegging for future clones if i like the strain. went from 3 to 14. im sure all 14 wont make it, but i hope to have at least 8 females. time is no bother for me, so no need to tell me how many weeks it takes to reveg. and i allready read about people claiming that flowering clones go hermie. whatever. hope you enjoy the show.


 
flowering clones go hermie?where did u hear that


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 5, 2009)

joshelkins23wv said:
			
		

> flowering clones go hermie?where did u hear that


on this site. no names.  dosnt matter anyway.  i noticed my rockwool is a little more than damp.  so i tried to shake the water out.  how long will they usually hold water for?   and i also read you can weigh your 1.5" cubes....whats the gram weight for a adequit amount of water?


----------

